# SoB storyboard (spoilers blacked out)



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

An entire regiment of the SoB were found to be corrupted and a higher sister was ordered to take them into a mech cult on a planet called Jorn, which would be over powered and impossible for them to take out, therefor if the sisters own up to their chaos corruption and join them, the planet would be bombarded from space after the higher sister was safely out, if they get to a point where they do not go over no matter what then they will be punished but kept in the order, alive. The higher sister acted out of faith (as usual) and follows her orders, on the planet they wage war for several months with the local garrison under their command. Eventualy it gets to a point where the higher sister claims this mission is doomed and they will die honerably and expected the worst.

spoilers below



> The sisters say they will not die and fight honerably, at this point the communications were shut off... their was a warp storm comming in, at that point the higher sister knew that the order had no intention of her getting out alive, they must of known about the warp storm and will be prepared to ahnialate the over powered mech cult when the warp storm is over. At this the higher sister goes to the crowd and explains everything, they are all dismayed at the orders lack of faith in them and the dismay of them dying pointlessly instead of in a good cause. they battle on for many more months and are finnaly down to a few hundred garrison members left and three hundred S.o.B., at this point the higher sister is regretting ever becoming a sister, as is most of the army. The lietenant of the S.o.B. comes to the higher sister and says they will join the mech cult with the promises of the god desiderius (god of regret) in their head, the request the higher sister to see their way or die. The higher sister at this point hears an un-natural voice in her head, the voice of desiderius, the god desiderius weeps for the higher sister's tradgedy and wishes for her to join her mech cult of those who regret their becoming adeptus mechanicus and wished back the soul they once had. the higher sister is stunned and agree's she no longer has any loyalty for the god forsaken inquisition and wishes to bring them down in the name of the god emperor, even if it means betraying the god emeperor himself to do it.
> 
> the higher sister is now elevated to a daemonhood along with most of her troops, so she may escape the warpstorm, they are now hunting the inquisition with the wrath of justice.... and yes i have a few plot holes in this i will fix them, also i dont have technical names for any of the sisters because it doesnt really matter anyways


any suggestions (btw if you like a surprise in a stroy i reccomend not reading the spoiler section unless you really want to help me =D


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

It'd be a lot easier to read the quote if it wasn't black


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

its the end of my story, you just highlight it to read it if you dont want to read the end


----------

